# [V] Logitech G700 Maus - guter Zustand



## Kreon (9. Februar 2013)

Ich verkaufe eine G700 Funkmaus von Logitech, ca. 3/4 Jahr alt, wenig benutzt, im letzten halben Jahr überhaupt nicht.
Verkaufe die Maus mit komplettem Zubehör, da sie mir zu schwer ist.

VB: 50 Euro + Versand
Mit 43 pos. Bewertungen gehöre ich zu den TOP Verkäufern hier im Forum. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreon (15. Februar 2013)

*Püschelchen*


----------

